# If I get upset, does it affect my baby?



## Drizzle (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi,

Im 31 weeks today, and yesterday my sister rang me purely to have an argument. She was very aggressive and bullying through the whole call and I really don't respond very well to bullies. I panic and get very frightened, and I'm pretty sure there must have been adrenaline and high blood pressure.
During the call as I was getting more and more upset, I could feel the baby start to kick quite strongly which was quite unusual both for the time of day and because I was standing up.
For hours after the call right until I finally fell asleep at 3am this morning I was still very upset and couldn't stop crying. Through it all I could feel constant movement and strong kicks from the baby, way more than usual. I'm terrified that my inability to control my emotions could be harming my baby. I'm naturally a very anxious, timid person, but do you think I should be doing something about it for my baby's sake, or is it just another one of those things I'm worrying about too much?

PS - so grateful there is someone I can ask


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I think worrying about this will make your bp go up even further. You sound to have had a rush of adrenaline from the argument, and that is why your baby was moving so much. Being stressed will increase your bp, however, it would be a prolonged period of stress (over weeks and months) that would normally cause this. Whilst being upset doesn't actually benefit your baby, it is unlikely to do a great deal of harm over a short term basis,

Hope this helps,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Drizzle (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks so much Emilycaitlin, I really appreciate that


----------

